# Poodles in the snow!



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Awwe! They're sharing 🤗😍! We may get a dusting here tomorrow.


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

Two of my dogs after being outside in the snow.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Reggie’s first snow day


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

RedonRed said:


> Reggie’s first snow day


Well? How's he like it?https://media.tenor.com/images/37c8ed62072dceee2f54712c5622773e/tenor.gif


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Well? How's he like it?https://media.tenor.com/images/37c8ed62072dceee2f54712c5622773e/tenor.gif


Haha he loved it! He gets the snow zoomies and asks to go back out as soon as he gets inside. Has Elroy experienced snow yet?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Not yet! We have a chance for a dusting to an inch tomorrow 🤞.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh he’s going to have so much fun! We should be getting some snow tomorrow too


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Last year. It was Happy's first snow.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well we got about an inch of snow last night. Elroy was kind of skeptical about it. Not afraid, but certainly taking it slow, and thoroughly investigating it! When I took him out to pee/poo before going to bed, he wouldn't go. Just kept investigating. Finally he took a pee and we went to bed. 
In the morning he still took it slow, but was more at ease. I'd say he likes it, but not super excited about it.

























He plays almost exactly the same as if there was no snow. 
On our walks, due to all the footprints (dogs, people, animals), I can finally get a tiny bit of an appreciation of what his sniffing is about!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The first snow that Zoe experienced had some fairly deep drifts (about 18 inches). She would leap into the drift, disappear, then "swim" out. Needless to say, it took a lot of toweling to get the snow pellets off her! She still loves snow, but last year there was none. Maybe this year will be better.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a feeling it'll be a completely different game when we have a deep snow. I bet Elroy will be swimming the drifts too!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My littles aren't fans of snow


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

These are not recent and of my late Spoo Tux. I haven’t taken photos since it snowed as my camera is metal and gets really cold on the hands. I plan on taking snow photos when there is a nice weekend as it’s too dark now after work 😎


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Since we got a lovely little snowstorm last night I need to share more!😊 Bobby loves snow!!!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

From our walk today










and


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Since we got a lovely little snowstorm last night I need to share more!😊 Bobby loves snow!!!
> View attachment 485357
> 
> View attachment 485359
> ...


In the first pic your spoos markings look like a Spoo looking down 😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> From our walk today
> 
> View attachment 485383
> 
> ...


Walk? Doesn't look like Zephyr got the memo🤣! He looks very happy!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

He likes the snow!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Looniesense said:


> In the first pic your spoos markings look like a Spoo looking down 😂
> 
> View attachment 485385


Oh, my goodness! You are so right! I never looked at his markings that way! His markings always reminded me of a bunting. Now I will always look at him like there is another poodle on board.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

since we got a wee dusting here in the west, I’ll add to this fun thread. I dressed Beau up in his sweater and raincoat, and he immediately went and laid flat out in the snow. Maybe I overdid it 😆


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He looks awfully cute in his sweater! Although he doesn't look like he needs it 😍 very much!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Finally took my tank of a camera out this morning as we got lots of Snow. Mine is the white one LOL.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like a ton of fun was had by all! Yeahhhh!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper loves to dig in the snow and shove his little snoot in the hole. Then he shows us how cute he is with snow on his snoot.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Here’s my snow babies. This was Nova’s first time in the snow unleashed . These Florida girls had a blast.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Those poodles are having a wonderful time! Snow is messy, but so much fun.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

These are such great pictures of poodles having a blast! Love it!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@Mel Those are some good looking little poodles in the snow! Weeeeeee!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

New snow! New game! The little one is quicker! 😉


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is Galen pondering what to do about all the snowballs on his legs last year.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

This is what Evelyn thinks of snow!


----------



## oodlypoodly (Oct 5, 2021)

Ooh. Just found this thread. Loving all the photos of happy pups! 

While going through my camera roll, I realized I’ve only taken videos of Alfie’s prancing/zoomies through the snow versus photos. Instead, the photo below was taken after my shock on how much snow was stuck to him when we eventually went back inside. Stuck to his face, of course, from all the snuffling he _needs_ to do in the snow…


----------

